# Jango and Starbuck :) [pic heavy]



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

Thought I'd share my favourite pictures of my babies
two Birman kittens - Jango who is now 8 months old and Starbuck who is 5 months old
They have been living together for 2 months now, but you would think they have been together for life!! They are completely insepereable and apart from play fighting have NEVER fought.























































saved my favourites for last 



















I do love them both and I love it when they look so happy together  makes me so glad I decided to get the second kitten

x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Adorable :001_wub:


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh, yes, they are delicious together.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

They're adorable :thumbup:


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Awwwkt they are so sweet! lovely pictures


----------



## Rachelb74 (Dec 6, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Rebecca J (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful :001_tt1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what sweethearts


----------



## Akitaowner (Dec 1, 2010)

They are so gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

They are soooooo gorgeous 

Viv xx


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful :001_wub:

What a brilliant advert for the joys of two kittens!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW , What stunning kittens....you should be so proud....best wishes........Chris


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

*Beautiful pictures of gorgeous cats :001_wub: :001_wub: Thanks for sharing. I've left some rep for you. *


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful kittens.


----------

